# Dog running belt



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My OH got a belt that you attach your dogs lead to for Christmas. It's nicely padded with pockets for keys and treat.

However, he had a knee reconstruction 3 weeks ago so won't be using it for a while, so I decided to take it out for a spin!

Tilly was fantastic - she kept a perfect pace with me, trotting slightly behind me the whole way (her fastest trot is the same speed as my jogging, she didn't even have to break into a run!!) Stopped once for her to poop, then we carried on! I will definitely be taking her out running with me again soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I run with my sisters Great Pyr. He doesn't even have to move out of a lope I am so slow!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

He must have long legs, so that's understandable


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottie, what are you talking about?!? that's far too healthy a topic...... A little wine holder side pouch harness would suit me better just now  xxx


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to run with Frankie at least a little bit when he is older. Not sure if it's possible because he is a smaller one, I think. If I run a bit now, he just tries to bite the back of my legs!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lottie, what are you talking about?!? that's far too healthy a topic...... A little wine holder side pouch harness would suit me better just now  xxx


I was going to say.... Running, jogging..... there is still left over pudding, pies, cakes , chocolate & cream to be scoffed ( not to mention the booze) 
Now a nice little wine holder whilst I was walking and rambling with R&R is much more my thing  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I was going to say.... Running, jogging..... there is still left over pudding, pies, cakes , chocolate & cream to be scoffed ( not to mention the booze)
> Now a nice little wine holder whilst I was walking and rambling with R&R is much more my thing  x


Ditto. But good on you Lottie, glad it worked well - guess it would be a bit far for you to run to mine and attach Dudley to it for a while as well!! there is an organised sport where people meet up and run in groups cross country with their dogs, don't know if it has a special name, must be great fun, but I am more into the slow ramble to be honest.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lottie and Sam we should start a campaign here to get the laggards and lieabouts out running in the fresh air with us! A cockapoo steeple chase!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tracey, Marion, I'm guessing it wouldn't help to tell you that a wine pouch would be no good for me, as I don't drink!? Far too healthy for that  roud: 

Yes, fairlie - the next cockapoo meet should definitely be a cockapoo run! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't know about running but I've looked into these for taking these guys on walks. Was wondering what brand you have as I've seen so many on amazon.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a hurtta one - my sister bought it from my OH for Christmas. The only issue with it was that it only comes in one size, and that size was far too big for me. I'm slim, but not miniscule. It was even a little loose on my OH's 32 inch waist! I made some alterations on my sewing machine and its good to go now  

It's comfortable to wear and the pockets are really handy x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tracey, Marion, I'm guessing it wouldn't help to tell you that a wine pouch would be no good for me, as I don't drink!? Far too healthy for that  roud:
> 
> Yes, fairlie - the next cockapoo meet should definitely be a cockapoo run! X


I bow down to you - I wish I could be healthy, I tried it once and didn't like it!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No bowing necessary Tracey.  See this is the kind of nonsense I can get away with because I didn't post a photo! I can get away with my green tea and healthful jogging shtick and no one need know the truth!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> No bowing necessary Tracey.  See this is the kind of nonsense I can get away with because I didn't post a photo! I can get away with my green tea and healthful jogging shtick and no one need know the truth!


Green tea my **** 
Grapes = fruit = one of your 5 a day
I take mine in liquid fermented format  x


----------

